# Success at last



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert saw the consultant ophthalmologist today 

He was pleased and said for Albert to get his eyes tested for new glasses, the op is successful

He then decided rather than wait he would do the test The DVLA required today

Albert passed with flying colours , there you go he said send that to the DVLA along with my name and your hospital number and request your license be reinstated

When they did the field test Albert asked them why they thought that specksavers had done the test 6TIMES CONCURRENTLY, and by the end his brain and eyes were very strained not surprisingly 

They couldn’t understand why 

But then again the last time they refused was on the basis that he had melonoma which may possibly travel to his brain ? and it took the oncologist to challenge their decision for him to get his licence , almost twelve months later of them prevaricating 

He could still drive the MH but we couldn’t leave the country 

So fingers crossed we may be back on the road with the MH soon :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic news! Now all we need is for Covid to do one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just looking forward to taking a trip out to Heaton Park 

We need the van to transport the tricycle to an area I can practise 

I’m just hoping it won’t take months to get the license back but I’m not holding my breath 

Meanwhile at least we are not paying insurance for a very stationary van and I recon we will sorn it when it’s time to re tax it 

But more importantly Alberts eye has improved following his glaucoma / cataract op, good news that the deterioration has been halted at least for now

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news. Hope you can get it all sorted quickly and get away somewhere.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The problem is where Barry?

We won’t take the hound abroad again, he not going to have his rabid booster , we expected to loose him before Christmas but he has decided differently 

Campsites seem to be booked up, Scotland out of the equation for now 

Still I’m not expecting the DVLA to make a quick turn around 

And we prefer to travel outside of school holidays

We are not child friendly 

Actually the older we get the less friendly I am > > :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a little plan, once, that I would visit every county in England (to start with). I have just checked a map and I think I have only a couple to tick off the list before moving to Wales, then Scotland, then Ireland. But then I was going to stay on every CL in Norfolk until we found one we really liked and kept going back


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d like to travel around the coast of Gt Britain 

But I worry about getting parked close enough given our mobility problems and the size of the van , it’s no fun being parked too far away to reach anywhere where only the campsite is in reach 

Of course this is the first time we have had a mobility badge which may make a difference 

I would love to tour Northern Ireland 

Maybe we will yet

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> The problem is where Barry?
> 
> We won't take the hound abroad again, he not going to have his rabid booster , we expected to loose him before Christmas but he has decided differently
> 
> ...


Why is Scotland out of the equation? Scottish Islands perhaps? Mull? Harris? etc. Some CL or CS Sites perhaps?

We intend to leave Flamborough just before the School hols and head up to Arran. Normally you can lose yourself in the Islands even in the summer school holidays but not sure what it will be like this year. September the Lake District. I cant believe everywhere will be full. I could be wrong of course!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought Scotland was refusing tourists

Is that just from northern England ?

Sturgeon is not welcoming us

But this is the United Kingdom , should there be divisions ?

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I thought Scotland was refusing tourists
> 
> Is that just from northern England ?
> 
> ...


Oh i dunno! I did hear something about people from Manchester not being supposed to leave a while back but to be honest Ive not kept up. I found this but it seems to be a ban on Scots traveling to certain parts of England.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/can-you-travel-england-scotland-24371324


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep but then again , university students have no fees to pay in Scotland 

Prescriptions free 

Their decision but are we not paying towards it ?

I’d like our kid’s university to be free, our prescriptions free 

Are they managing their money better 

It seems they must have more to play with 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Albert saw the consultant ophthalmologist today
> 
> He was pleased and said for Albert to get his eyes tested for new glasses, the op is successful
> 
> Sandra


That's terrific news Sandra! Such a relief! 


aldra said:


> Meanwhile at least we are not paying insurance for a very stationary van and I recon we will sorn it when it's time to re tax it
> 
> Sandra


You know you can SORN it at any point in the tax year? It's very easy to do online and is effective from that date. It's also pretty much instantaneous to reinstate the tax (which is effective from the 1st of the month in which you tax it.)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we know that Jean , but as our van is over 3.5 our tax is much reduced 

Never really understood why, we wouldn't save much on a whole year

I’m hoping it won’t take that long for DVLA to reinstate our license but going on past dealings with them I think they will have us jumping through hoops

It took over twelve months from applying and filling in all the relevant forms for them to finally refuse to renew the license ,having failed to refuse it on the grounds that Albert had cancer,as Alberts consultant at Christies challenged their decision that the melanoma which is in remission could spread to his brain, and pointed out he has 6 monthly scans ,they then requested a further eye tests, which he had already passed on his original application twelve months earlier 

Good job they don’t consider that as we age our chances of a stroke or heart attack rise or non of us would have a license to drive :crying:

I’m sure Covid had some effect on the process and I’m guessing it still will, so we will have to wait and see 

It will be good to get the van back on the road, if only to make a few local trips , we won’t go far now with Shadow , but we need it to transport the tricycle to where I can practise 

So fingers and everything crossed :grin2:

Sandra


----------

